# [SOLVED] Viewsonic monitor flickering



## bigalster (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a problem with my Viewsonic monitor ( VP 201S) it is flickering constantly.
When i boot it the monitor is virtually black and then gradually the desktop appears but flickering is constant.After a good 15 minutes everything becomes normal and the flickering stops.....except TODAY the flickering started a couple hours ago and has not stopped. Any idea what this could be? It has been going on for a few weeks now.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Viewsonic monitor flickering*

well my suggestion would be its time for a new monitor not worth bringing to a repair shop as it would probably cost as much or more to fix then a new monitor. how old is this monitor? does it have warrany on it.


----------



## bigalster (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Viewsonic monitor flickering*

yep will do it is from 2004,it's seen it's day thanks


----------

